# DIY Silicone Window Seal



## dom (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi Guys.
Just though this may interest someone.
Supporting and sealing windows on your flashlights usually requires 3 or 2 well 
placed orings -especially with metal bezels.

I have a project i'm starting on and thought i'd have a go at making my own seal.

This would be only good for one size window of course and tolerances for the
bezel ,ect would have to be tight for proper sealing.

2nd attempt (first time i used old silicone which didn't set properly)

Without window






With window





Not the most exciting thing i admit ,but shows the possibilities for other apps.

The seal has a 0.5mm wall thickness on all sides and it didn't stick to the Delrin forms.Though you have to make sure the Delrin has a very fine finish.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 3, 2009)

What exactly are we looking at?


----------



## LukeA (Jun 3, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> What exactly are we looking at?



The ring is a silicone u-channel.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Jun 3, 2009)

LukeA said:


> The ring is a silicone u-channel.



Ahhhhh, I see now. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## LukeA (Jun 3, 2009)

I was going to edit my previous post, but due to Mirage Man's impressive reaction time I'll say it here: nice work!


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 3, 2009)

Please expound on how you made it. It looks VERY nice.

Daniel


----------



## wquiles (Jun 4, 2009)

Mirage_Man said:


> What exactly are we looking at?



Maybe it is still too early for me (6:22AM), but I still can't see what we are talking about here :mecry:


----------



## dom (Jun 4, 2009)

LOL
Look at the gray colored ring. It is made from silicone to fit snugly around 3 sides of a window.

It was just an experiment and i probably won't use it in a build. Easier to stick 
with orings.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## dom (Jun 4, 2009)

Here Daniel -a few pix of making it

Apply silicone





Push into outer form





Smooth out silicone and use top form(i didn't use this on the first one i made)





Let dry and then pop apart forms -voila





Peel off silicone ring carefully





There was a few dried lumps in the silicone tube from first use -so wasn't a perfect job.

I think i also came across mention of a 2 part silicone mix that was harder (70 duro) - closer to oring hardness.

Sabrewolf made some clicky covers as well -so he could know more on moulding your own silicone bits.

Cheers
Dom


----------



## wquiles (Jun 4, 2009)

dom said:


> LOL
> Look at the gray colored ring. It is made from silicone to fit snugly around 3 sides of a window.
> 
> It was just an experiment and i probably won't use it in a build. Easier to stick
> ...



I see the grey ring (and it is impressive to see how you create it!), I just can't quite see the difference between the two pictures (with and without window)


----------



## StrikerDown (Jun 4, 2009)

That is very innovative! 

Do you use some kind of mold release or is the mold a non stick type plastic?

Edit;
Just re-read the post where you mention the Delrin!


----------



## StrikerDown (Jun 4, 2009)

wquiles said:


> I see the grey ring (and it is impressive to see how you create it!), I just can't quite see the difference between the two pictures (with and without window)



It is a U shaped channel that encircles the window and it encapsulates the outer circumference of the glass on three surfaces.


----------



## PEU (Jun 4, 2009)

nice! it looks like an U seal but with the cavity on the inner side.


Pablo


----------



## StrikerDown (Jun 4, 2009)

Or kind of like a grommet for sheet metal in side out! :naughty:


----------



## dom (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry Will
Now that i re-read the thread -i didn't need 2 pix on the OP-just the one showing the seal around 
the window ,maybe on more of an angle to see the seal cross section shape.

Ahh! Good idea Ray - A grommet!
I'm always looking for a sheetmetal grommet with small middle hole -impossible to find!

I think i'll have a harder look at the 2 part silicone mix -would be a great way to make seals that aren't obtainable

Cheers
Dom


----------

